
How to Prepare a Talk - luu
https://www.deconstructconf.com/blog/how-to-prepare-a-talk
======
tylerpachal
I gave my first ever talk last night for the Toronto Elixir meetup
(Introduction to Actors in Elixir). It was a lot of fun! The author here is
correct about the time, my talk was around ~20 minutes, but I probably spent
close to 10 hours working on it.

I also like this part:

> The slides are in a sensible order because they arose from your natural
> thought process

at the beginning of my preparation everything felt awkward because I was
trying hit different points I had thought of ahead of time. I threw all of
that away and started from scratch. The second time I thought more about the
"story" I was trying to tell, and found that things flowed more naturally
after that.

~~~
tomcam
Congratulations! It's a scary thing for many people and you're right, a huge
time suck

